# Schlauchboote von Mission-Craft (Größe, Erfahrungen)



## KarpfenKing98 (17. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,#h
Ich möchte mir für nächste Saison ein Schlauchboot zum Karpfenanglen anlegen. Ich werde es zum Montagen rausfahren, Futterplatz anlegen und landen des Fisches gebrauchen (Was man nunmal mit einem Boot so macht). Ich habe mal so im Internet gestöbert und bin auf die Boote von Mission-Craft gestoßen. Sie werden hauptsächlich von Karpfen- und Welsanglern benutzt. Die Qualität scheint gut zu sein. Mir ist das Modell "Floh" ins Auge gefallen.

Nun hab ich Fragen ;+:

Reicht die Länge von 1,80m aus um die Anforderungen zu erfüllen oder ist solch ein kleines Boot zu "schwammig"?

Würdet ihr ein größeres nehmen?

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Booten von Mission-Craft gemacht?

Ich hoffe auf ein paar Erfahrungswerte von denen, die schon länger ein Schlauchboot in gebrauch haben.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus! |rolleyes
Tight Lines!#6


----------



## mlkzander (17. November 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboote von Mission-Craft (Größe, Erfahrungen)*

ich lege mit dem floh nun seit 2 jahren meine welsmontagen aus und bin mega zufrieden damit, nun habe ich mir noch einen luftboden dazu geholt, was es nochmal eine ganze ecke stabiler macht

ich denke für das was du brauchst reicht es voll und ganz


----------



## KoaxKalli (18. November 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboote von Mission-Craft (Größe, Erfahrungen)*

Vielleicht solltest du noch erwähnen, wo du es einsetzen willst. Rhein und Vereinssee sind nun doch ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
Wenn du es wirklich nur verwendest, zum Fütter, Ablegen und Drillen, dann ist es keine schlechte Wahl. Habe es selber in Aktion gesehen und es hat mich überrascht, in Sachen Kippstabilität und Handling (gutes Rudern möglich). Außerdem kannst du es schön klein zusammenpacken oder auch mal oben auf den Trolley legen. Zum Übersetzen ist es natürlich nicht so optimal.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## KarpfenKing98 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Schlauchboote von Mission-Craft (Größe, Erfahrungen)*

Das hört sich ja alles gut an. Ich werde mir dann wohl den Floh zulegen. Brauche ihn für einen mittelgroßen Baggersee und nicht für den Rhein, da müsste man sicher was größeres haben. 
Danke für die Antworten! 

Gruß Markus


----------

